
A randomized, double-blind, placebo controlled, efficacy study of alpha BRAIN - veidr
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4595564/
======
veidr
Submitted this mainly so that persons knowledgeable in this area (perhaps even
with access to the full study, and not just the abstract) can shred it... :-D

